# PTG to run four cars in Formula BMW



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

We should be quite familiar with Tom Milner of PTG. Those of us who visited there in January might remember his talk about Formula BMW and that he had sent his son to the test in Europe. And then that young Tom had won a scholarship after the test. All neat stuff. This announcement was just from Friday. Looks like the Milners will be seriously into Formula BMW. This is from the BMW Motorsport website.



> Team PTG to enter four cars into Formula BMW USA
> Team Prototype Technology Group, a long term partner of BMW, has decided to contest the Formula BMW USA and will enter four cars for the inaugural season.
> 
> Two of the four cars will be driven by BMW Scholarship drivers, with one of them being Tom Milner, son of the team owner bearing the same name, while the other is Billy Johnson. A driver for the third car has also been found - Tom Sutherland - while the negotiations with a potential fourth driver continue. ìFormula BMW USA was something of great interest in our house after the announcement at the US Grand Prix last September,î said Milner Sr.
> ...


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Any chances of this series being aired?


----------



## christy98M3 (Mar 29, 2004)

I hope they show it on Speed. I am planning on checking them out when they come to Laguna Seca.


----------



## BMWRacerITS (Mar 17, 2004)

I doubt they are going to get on TV unless BMW really provides a lot of backing. Star Mazda is currently the only ladder series with any real TV coverage in the U.S. They have the benefit of running at ALMS events where SPEED already has their cameras and crews, so the production costs are very minimized.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

BMWRacerITS said:


> I doubt they are going to get on TV unless BMW really provides a lot of backing. Star Mazda is currently the only ladder series with any real TV coverage in the U.S. They have the benefit of running at ALMS events where SPEED already has their cameras and crews, so the production costs are very minimized.


Probably right, but they will run at the USGP, there's plenty of TV coverage there and Speed usually does the USGP practice by practice. So, could be a best chance there. Otherwise they are with many of the CART dates and have some to be confirmed.

It's a good question though.


----------

